# Auffahrt zum Schlegeisspeicher



## Trekiger (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

bin gerade am Feintuning der 1. Etappe unseres Alpencross und schau mir gerade die Auffahrt zum Schlegeisspeicher an. Laut Roadbook von Stanciu's Alpencross-Buchs verläuft die Auffahrt von Jochberg bis zum Schleggeisspeicher auf der Strasse. In der Kompass-Karte sehe ich da aber ein paar Alternativen.

- Vor dem ersten Tunnel den Fussweg 30 bis Ginzing fahren.
- Ab Ginzing gibt den Adlerweg parallel zu Hauptstraße bis man bei 1160Hm wieder auf die Straße trifft.
- ab Parkplatz Breitlahner den Weg 530 um die Tunnel rum.
- Direkt vor dem Schlegeisspeicherist auch noch ein Weg eingezeichnet, den man anstelle des Tunnels nehmen kann.

Ist die schon mal jemand gefahren? Sind die fahrbar?

Und by the way, gibts am Jochberg eine Wirtschaft? Wäre ideal zum Mittagessen.

thx 
  Trekiger


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (8. Juli 2007)

Den Fußpfad 30 bin ich nicht gefahren. War vor 3 Wochen da und die Strasse neben dem Haupttunnel war für Autos gesperrt. Über die Strasse kommt man ziemlich schnell voran. Jochberg wird wohl gerade neu gebaut, war jedenfalls nix. Karlsteg war aber offen, oder halt in Ginzling. 

Ab dort bin ich auch den "Adlerweg" gefahren. 90% schmaler Asphaltweg, dafür mehr Höhenmeter, da er nicht konstant leicht hoch geht wie die Schlegeisstrasse. Es geht dafür aber auch schon mal runter!  

Bei der Mautstelle auf alle Fälle den 530 nehmen. Ist erst eine gut fahrbare Forststrasse die dann in einen schönen, fast ebenen Trail direkt am Fels übergeht(Da steht dann ein Schild das man den Bereich wegen Steinschlaggefahr möglichst zügig passieren soll  ).

Meinst Du dem Weg der Direkt an der Stauseemauer hochführt? Der macht innerhalb kürzester Strecke 130 Hm platt. Da kannst Du gleich die Mauer hochklettern! . 

Kurz vorm Tunnel kann man noch über einen Forstweg weiterfahren und dann über den 532 zum See zurück. Würde ich aber nicht machen. Ist ein Umweg mit einigen Extrahöhenmetern. Der Schlegeistunnel ist extrem kurz und problemlos zu fahren. Da Ihr ab dem Zamser Grund noch genug Spaß bekommen dürftet, würde ich vorher nicht zu viel bergauf trailen.... 

Viel Spaß bei der Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (8. Juli 2007)

Hi Mike,

Also dann plane ich mal den Karlsteg, den Adlerweg und den 530 mit ein. Staumauer hochklettern mit dem Bike auf den Rücken lassen wir dann besser sein  
Dann müssen wir aber ein paar Tunnels durchfahren. Sind die ausreichend beleuchtet, oder braucht man Licht um zumnindest gesehen zu werden.

Gruss
  Trekiger


----------



## Roberino (8. Juli 2007)

Ich bin letztes Jahr auch den Weg ab dem Breitlahner, also die Nummer 530, gefahren. War sehr schön und am Ende wird es sogar noch zum Singletrail, kurz bevor man nach der Tunnelumfahrung wieder auf die Straße zurück kommt.

Von dort aus sind wir dann aber asphaltmäßig bis zum Speicher hoch. Vekehr hatten wir damals kaum etwas, sodass uns die Straße gehörte.

Der Tunnel unmittelbar und kurz vor dem Speicher ist nicht beleuchtet, aber man kann bereits bei der Einfahrt das Ende sehen, es ist somit eher Dämmrig, aber nicht dunkel. Man sieht seinen Weg durchaus.

Nach Mayrhofen sind wir die alte Straße durch Hochsteg gewählt (die neue geht als Tunnel durch den Berg). Kurz nach Gruben sind wir dann der Nummer 30 gefolgt. War soweit super zum fahren, kaum Vekehr aber auch einiges an Asphalt. Wir sind dem Weg 30 bis zum Ende gefolgt um dann noch ein kurzes Stück auf der Straße zu fahren, bis wir auf den 530'er eingebogen sind.

Bei meiner Tour in ein paar Tagen plane ich dieses Stück von Süd nach Nord zu fahren. Also auf Gegenverkehr achten!!!


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (8. Juli 2007)

Die 2 Tunnels direkt am Speicher sind kurz(Einer 70, der andere 170 Meter) und somit ziemlich hell. Licht braucht Ihr dafür nicht. Es kommen auch nur selten Autos und wenn dann "in Schüben". Die Ampel für den Eingang zum Autotunnel in Bösdornau ist immer 20 Minuten lang rot!  

Wenn Ihr sowieso erst Nachmittags am Schlegeis ankommt, kommt von unten kaum noch viel nach. Die Wanderer fahren immer frühmorgens hoch. Die werden Euch dann auf dem Trampelpfad zum Pfitscher Joch auf Ihrer Rücktour entgegen kommen! 


Schöner Jross, Mike


----------



## Roberino (9. Juli 2007)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Die werden Euch dann auf dem Trampelpfad zum Pfitscher Joch auf Ihrer Rücktour entgegen kommen


Der Pfad ist nicht recht breit und auch etwas verblockt, dennoch waren die Wanderer immer sehr nachsichtig mit uns, haben Platz gemacht und über unsere Bikes gestaunt. TechTalk gabs da hin und wieder auch.


----------



## karstenr (9. Juli 2007)

Den 1. Tunnel mit der Ampel kann man auch recht gut umgehen: Man fÃ¤hrt von Mayrhofen erst ins Tuxertal bis Finkenberg und dort fÃ¼hrt links eine schmale Str. wieder runter, die erst nach dem Tunnel + der Ampel die Str. trifft. Bei Ginzing kann man die Str. lange umgehen die Nr. vom Weg weis ich nicht; guter Forstweg, gut zu sehen. Bei den Serpentinen steht ein Schild âMTB-Strecke zum Stauseeâ oder so Ã¤hnlich dort rechts auf einem Schotterweg rauf, spÃ¤ter ca. 1-2km leichter Trail. Zum See hoch sind wir das letzte StÃ¼ck Ã¼ber die StraÃe.  MÃ¶glicherweise kann man noch mehr umgehen.
GruÃ Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## soederbohm (9. Juli 2007)

Na das hatten wir doch schon  Die Straße durch Hochsteg mündet auch auf die aus dem Tuxer Tal, da würd ich mir die Höhenmeter Richtung Tux sparen und gleich hochfahren. War zwar im letzten Jahr für Autos auch z.T. gesperrt, für Bikes aber kein Problem.
Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (9. Juli 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Der Pfad ist nicht recht breit und auch etwas verblockt, dennoch waren die Wanderer immer sehr nachsichtig mit uns, haben Platz gemacht und über unsere Bikes gestaunt. TechTalk gabs da hin und wieder auch.





Was? Du redest mit dem Pack???



Kleiner Scherz, also ich hab im Hochgebirge seit 15 Jahren noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern gehabt. Ganz im Gegenteil. Die sind doch genau wie wir, Bergophil. Viele haben mich oft eindringlich ermutigt Wege zu befahren, die hier als extrem Konfliktreich dargestellt wurden. 

Ich bin in den Alpen noch keinem Bikehasser begegnet! Klar kommen schon mal Kommentare wie "Wer sein Fahrrad liebt der schiebt". Aber das ist ja nicht bös gemeint. Evtl. kommt es ja darauf an, wie man den anderen Naturliebhabern selbst begegnet!


----------



## Hitzi (11. Juli 2007)

Hi,

hier mal ein Track über Google Earth vom 01.07.07.

Leider habe ich erst in der 2. Kehre aufgezeichnet.

Ist auch gut ausgeschildert. Nach dem Breitlahner nach rechts abbiegen.

Der Gebäudekomlex mit Parkplätzen unterhalb der Aufzeichnung ist der Beitlahner Gasthof  

Wenn man das erste Mal wieder auf Teer trifft kann man kurze zeit später wieder links zum Wasser einen kleinen Trail fahren. Aber nicht zu weit sonst muss man wieder schieben   

Manchmal hat das Gerät die Aufzeichnung durch schlechten Empfang und Tunnel zerschossen  

Viel Spaß

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Trekiger (14. Juli 2007)

Hi hitzi,

wie wars denn fahrtechnisch. Alles fahrbar oder doch viel Schieberei?

Gruss
  Trekiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (9. August 2012)

Der Thread ist zwar schon älter, beschreibt aber ziemlich genau mein Anliegen:

Gibt's für die Auffahrt von Mayrhofen zum Schlegeisspeicher sinnvolle Alternativen zur Straße? (bin kein zwanghafter Asphaltverweigerer, wenn die Alternativen einfach nur 'bekackt' sind... )

* am Eingang des Tals: Hochsteg - Jochberg ?
* von Gh. Karlsteg bis Ginzling westseitig des Zemmbachs, fahrbar ?
* von Ginzling bis Kaserleralm, scheint ja eine gut ausgebaute Parallelstraße zu sein.
* ab Breitlahner/Mautstelle Tunnelumgehung nordseitig, ist mir bereits bekannt


Bin die Strecke zwar schonmal in Gegenrichtung bergab gefahren, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern...


----------



## McNulty (9. August 2012)

Leicht ungenaue Infos - wir sind über die Straße runtergekracht - und aufgrund der Geschwindigkeit hat sich die Gesichtshaut nach hinten gezogen - eingeschränkte Sicht:


> * von Gh. Karlsteg bis Ginzling westseitig des Zemmbachs, fahrbar ?


Habe ich nur von der Straße gesehen - dass schein ein Weg zu sein, der sehr auf und ab zu die einzelnen Gehöfte ansteuert und dazwischen immer wieder mehr oder weniger in Wiesen "verschwindet"



> * von Ginzling bis Kaserleralm, scheint ja eine gut ausgebaute Parallelstraße zu sein.
> * von Ginzling bis Kaserleralm, scheint ja eine gut ausgebaute Parallelstraße zu sein.


Der Weg wird glaube ich als Track im Rahmen der Via Migra beschrieben. Wir sind eigentlich dem Track nach, aber
für den Weg gab es von oben und ich glaube auch unten fiese Gesperrt-Schilder "Gesperrt - auch für Fußgänger". Wir sind der Sache nicht mehr auf den Grund gegangen - event. funkst du Heiko von der Domenikushütte an

Grüsse McNulty


----------



## fissenid (9. August 2012)

Roberino schrieb:


> Ich bin letztes Jahr auch den Weg ab dem Breitlahner, also die Nummer 530, gefahren. War sehr schön und am Ende wird es sogar noch zum Singletrail, kurz bevor man nach der Tunnelumfahrung wieder auf die Straße zurück kommt.
> 
> Von dort aus sind wir dann aber asphaltmäßig bis zum Speicher hoch. Vekehr hatten wir damals kaum etwas, sodass uns die Straße gehörte.
> 
> ...


,

Kann ich so auch bestätigen!!!!


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. August 2012)

Der neue Wege zwischen Mayrhofen und Ginzling führt nicht mehr durch den Berg. Man hat die alte Straße verbreitert. Der Verkehr wurde dadurch mehr. Ich fahre bis zum Speicher immer auf der Teerstraße - dann habe ich es schnell hinter mich gebracht.


----------

